# Getting After the HQN



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw a headline ticker on the bottom of a major news broadcast this morning that said there was a major operation against a Haqqani Network base and more than 50 HQN members were killed.   I was all excited until I got online and found out it was an ISAF mission that took place in Afghanistan.  

As pleased as I am that that many HQN members are no longer on this earth, the fact that the network can still mass in those kinds of numbers inside Afghanistan is a bit disheartening.  Also, playing whack-a-mole inside Afghanistan is not the way to win against the HQN.  We've got to get after them inside Pakistan, and it's got to be the Paks that finally root them out...

http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2011/07/isaf_afghan_troops_s.php


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2011)

No kidding.

We're letting Pakistan lead us around by the nose.


----------



## Brill (Jul 23, 2011)

We'll never be allowed to target the ISI. Oops... I meant HQN of course.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2011)

lindy said:


> We'll never be allowed to target the ISI. Oops... I meant HQN of course.



lol


----------



## Servimus (Jul 24, 2011)

New death toll bumped to 80. Why would Pakistan ever take action against HQN? There's no incentive for them. They know that we're going to be gone eventually and then when we're gone, they use HQN as a their tool in Afghanistan. Is that assessment wrong?


----------



## QC (Jul 24, 2011)

"disenfranchised insurgents"...I'm wondering if this is similar to what occurred in Iraq.


----------



## dknob (Jul 28, 2011)

MSG Ben Stevenson was KIA during this operation.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's another one:

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2011/jul/11/pakistan-hesitates-to-eradicate-us-mapped-militant/



> The U.S. has compiled a wide body of intelligence on the locations of militant training camps in Pakistan, but has been unable to persuade Islamabad to shut them down, current and former officials say.



Shocker...



> Some of the camps are associated with_* the Haqqani Network,*_ an insurgent group that carries out attacks on NATO troops from its hide-outs in North Waziristan and which is widely believed to have links toPakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) agency.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2011)

The best part as mentioned in this thread is that anyone who pays attention can read about the HQN and ISI working together to kill our guys AND the professionals who work this issue are VERY well aware of the connections, but we still treat Pakistan like an ally, an equal, a partner in a global cause against a common enemy.

And it is all utter bullshit.

Pakistan has us by the balls and they know it. They know we have to play their games and sing their tune. The most powerful nation on the planet has to kiss the ass of a fifth-world, poverty-stricken, nuclear-armed shithole who without their fissionable devices would be a part of India right now. It inifuriates me that the death of every coalition soldier can be directly or indirectly tied to these dirty, goat-fucking vermin and yet we spend hundreds of billions to keep them happy. We're like battered wives. Pakistan tells us that they will hunt down the terrorists and we believe them and take them back and then they do nothing, so we cry and whine and they tell us that they will hunt down the terrorists.....

And we let them push us up on a pinball table like Jodi Foster and root away. We didn't just allow them to do this, we PAID them to do this. We paid Pakistan to kill or help kill our soldiers. At least in Iraq we weren't cutting Iran a check.

We're fighting the wrong people. Our enemies aren't in Kunar or Nuristan or Paktika.....they are east of the Durrand Line.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 29, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> ...
> 
> We're fighting the wrong people. Our enemies aren't in Kunar or Nuristan or Paktika.....they are east of the Durrand Line.


----------



## dknob (Jul 29, 2011)

Patience friend. Pakistan will answer for the past decade.

All in due time.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2011)

dknob said:


> Patience friend. Pakistan will answer for the past decade.
> 
> All in due time.



I want to believe you, but can't. We have a history of coddling asshole nations like PK.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 29, 2011)

dknob said:


> Patience friend. Pakistan will answer for the past decade.
> 
> All in due time.



Sign me up.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 29, 2011)

From a strictly objective point of view, it's somewhat impressive what Pakistan have managed to do.

I mean, I don't like it, like I don't like a lot of things in IR but they've played a good long game.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> From a strictly objective point of view, it's somewhat impressive what Pakistan have managed to do.
> 
> I mean, I don't like it, like I don't like a lot of things in IR but they've played a good long game.



Meh. Even the Junior Varsity looks impressive playing a school for the deaf and blind.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 3, 2011)

http://openchannel.msnbc.msn.com/_n...s-for-worst-case-scenario-with-pakistan-nukes



> As U.S.-Pakistani relations spiral downward, the specter of a showdown between the increasingly antagonistic allies is garnering more attention, including the worst-case scenario of the U.S. attempting to “snatch” Pakistan’s 100-plus nuclear weapons if it feared they were about to fall into the wrong hands.



Maybe we could take all those nukes, drop them on every known or suspected location of HQN, TBSL, AQ, and LeT, and let India have whatever is left over.


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Maybe we could take all those nukes, drop them on every known or suspected location of HQN, TBSL, AQ, and LeT, and let India have whatever is left over.



So, you're saying to irradiate every population center in PK plus a good portion of the countryside? India's take home is 5%? :)


----------

